# Will my eggs be okay??



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey there, newbie here.

I'm on day 22, and I was getting anxious as there was no chirping or wiggling or any signs of life. Also I noticed the incubator needed some more water, so I opened it, which I now regret!
I decided to quickly candle an egg, and there was very very slight movement, but no noises or anything.. Whats going on inside the egg? Will my babies be okay even though I opened the bator? Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, you didn't hurt them by opening the incubator. The question is why are they not already hatching. If they are viable then the probability is that your temps were too low and has delayed the hatch. 

It takes a while for the temp to drop in the egg so the short time the lid was off didn't really cool them down by much.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think you did anything to them either. Just keep the humidity up and hopefully they'll hatch today.


----------



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay brilliant thanks guys. I really hope so. With my last hatch only one was fertile, but it never internally pipped  I saw movement inside the shell but after a while it gave up. Do you have any idea why? I'm worried the same thing will happen!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you using to monitor temps? If the eggs you have in there now are viable they should have started pipping by now. Like I mentioned earlier, if all is right with the development and they're late then your temps are too low. 

If it's not temp related there could be a bunch of reasons. From poor condition of the parents, to hidden genetic issues, to living at a very high elevation or something wrong with the incubation setup.


----------

